# Favorite Drink



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

What is your favorite drink when you go out to the bar

Mine would be just a beer im kinda simple


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Jack and Coke

:beer:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Make mine a stiff Black Velvet / coke. Yee ha.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

leinie's original or honey weiss

huntin1


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

miller lite on tap and a half-dozen chuck norris's. ummmmmmmmm!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Favorite - Crown/Diet Coke
The usual for the budget - Bud Light on tap


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Morgan Coke for drinks, and South Dakota Mother #ucker's for shot's.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Miller Lite in bottle, Tangeray tonic, and Limon seven


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Applejuice


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't go to any bars, but I love XS Energy Drink!!!!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Crown and coke tall... light ice.. in a dirty glass

:beer:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Morgan Coke or Johnny Walker Black W/water


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Fisky, I thought your favorite drink was a fuzzy navel. Your always drinking those


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

bretts said:


> Fisky, I thought your favorite drink was a fuzzy navel. Your always drinking those


haha, now that you mention it: ask him about his famous "tooty frooty" from Sportsman's lounge!!! now that's a man's drink i tell ya! :-? "and stay away from that limon stuff please" :lol: inside joke, jk!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

haha, he told me about that drink...I think I'll pass on ordering that drink in a small town bar


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Drambuie on the rocks with an Amberbock chaser or a cloudy Crown tall.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Beer or a vodka tonic. Or a scotch - neat.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

This might be a bad sign but a drink this morning doesn't sound real bad. :beer:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Capt, Diet.

Crown and Diet.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Brett, don't you have an appointment with a tanning bed? :lol:

Gord, I can't beleive I forgot the tooty fruity; I will admit, it is my favorite drink when back home. I am in the process of getting it renamed; have not made much progress yet though.

Oh yeah, Limon=superbowl=1.5L=bad night, I remeber now, thanks, now I'm going to go jump off of a building
:beer:


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

Down here in VA the drink of choice is good ole snort of corn whiskey, better known as moonshine :jammin: . If it burns blue then enjoy. Not so readily available where most of you are at so my drink of choice would have to be Southern Comfort and lime juice.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I like beer it makes me a jolly good feeler


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

SOCO NEAT!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Depends on what kinda of night i want. I will drink red beers if i want to reamin calm.

If not i will have a whiskey sour or a morgan coke.

I used to like vodke but had a bad expierence with it and still can't drink it to this day. :bartime:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

AmberBock in a bottle

Screwdrivers with Smirnoff Vodka

I had a bad experience with Hot 100 and I still cannot use Crest toothpaste because of it (similar taste)


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

In no particular order:

Capt. Diet
Miller Lite w/olives
WAPATUI !!!! ~ I loved college parties with trashcan punch!!!!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

well being as avid drinker of adult beverages, i like anything and everything with a substantial yet appropriate amount of alcohol in it!!!!

Fisky, don't feel bad, i saw bandman drinking a zima with a jolly rancher in it!!!! what a loser!!!!! hahahaha :beer:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

AdamFisk said:


> Brett, don't you have an appointment with a tanning bed? :lol:
> 
> Gord, I can't beleive I forgot the tooty fruity; I will admit, it is my favorite drink when back home. I am in the process of getting it renamed; have not made much progress yet though.
> 
> ...


LOL :rollin: what are you gonna rename it to fisky??? does your husband drink beer???


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

hey avery, I remember a time when you got plowed off of 2 beers!!! :lol: you could barely set the dekes in the morning!! :beer: and I think it was gordy that got them tutie fruties going! whenever we go out gord's always ordering shirly temples too!


----------



## nodak4life (Feb 19, 2007)

Stoli Vanila and Diet

"Nectar of the gods"


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Favorite: Crown on the rocks

Usual: Miller Lite


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I said before my favs were morgan cokes and red beers, but can't ever forget the days of

drinking a 12er of natural ice or setting sail with the admiral (nelson) . :bartime: :bartime:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Natty Ice,, good god were those the days................


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

I like Beer that tastes like beer, so I brew my own, but if I am out and about, if the establishment serves PBR that is my first choice. More often then not the waitress doesn't even know what it is. There are very few beers that I cannot tolerate.

You can never go wrong with a good Whiskey, or Rye on the rocks, or three fingers high with a splash of water.

Summer time drinks you have to go with a tall refreshing Gin and Tonic

Can't wait for softwater

Jim


----------



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

Jack Daniels straight if I am feeling like a wimp I will use some water and ice


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

hey i also remenber time when we triple b averyghg and i stayed out till 2:30 in the morning got up at 4:30 and wrere back in bed with out limit of 30 honkers by 9:00 in the morning, and we were all drinking virgin jack and cokes
Thanks PIPER! oh yeah piper puked and triple b missed half of the shots thank god for jwdinius1 oh yeah averyghg was still a *** at that time he wasn't there, he was playing with his boy band singing "backstreet's back alright" :beer: 
Oh to answer the questios a nice cold coors light to end the day, from the frost brewed can.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Jack-Diet with olives

or

Miller Lite cans


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Good to see those who like a good drink!! CROWN/DIET COKE.......nothing better........


----------



## glatz (Mar 27, 2004)

yeaguer bombs or miller lite


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

oh boy, to this day I still get headaches just from the smell of NATTY ICE!

I think it was x-mas vacation bout 6 or 7 years ago, got it at Whap. for like $5/case!!!! my car was dragging the whole way home, ended up with about 7 or 8 cases.

like I said, I still get headaches just from the smell!!!!

I'm more of a Michelob Golden Light man myself, smooth and refreshing

but Schmidt will always have a place in my heart...... :bartime:

Tator


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

It's a shame to ruin good wiskey by adding pop to it. High dollar scotch is always good, but it I'll let my brother-in-law by the spendy booze (can't drink up all my decoy money)! :beer: I guess for us hardy souls out in sage brush country it's hard to beat a good Windsor or Velvet on the rocks.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

yes schmidt's with the trout on the can and the wildlife on the box it got me all schmidt faced :beer:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Johnny Walker on ice usually red since it a little cheaper

Budweiser

Whatevers on tap


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

Miller Lite or Coors Light, Amber Bock once in a while

crown/coke or crown/seven

or whatever is on special


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

Beam and Dew for mixed drink

Crown and 7 for Drink at the Gentlemens club

Olympia for beer


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I cant believe no one has brought out the BV


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

USSapper said:


> I cant believe no one has brought out the BV


That's because BV is best left on the shelf and replaced with good whiskey.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

jwidinius1 can sure talk the talk but he definitely can't walk the walk! He thought he would try to be big drinker guy and drink 2 old english 40's before me. Right after doing so he started bragging how he finally out drank me, this is him 30 minutes later...........

[siteimg]6503[/siteimg]

he was rolling all over my bathroom floor, slurring, im so drunk, im so drunk. Good job jwdinius1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: Did he have someone hold his hair while he puked?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

wow,

I REMEMBER MY FIRST BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Jack/Coke is a no-brainer - Bloody Caesar if I'm living on gas station food for the weekend and need a salad. Silver Bullet for beer.

If I'm in Canada it's nothing but Molson and Crown. :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Jiffy said:


> :lol: Did he have someone hold his hair while he puked?


i think he was trying a new position to get his tampon out. :lol:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

haha that was actually it but i didn't want to say anything because i thought it would be to graphic


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Makers and water 8)

I used to do a lot of work in TN....The boys down there used to tell me "Only Yankees drink Jack"  

All ya'll Jack drinkers better give it a try. You'll never go back :wink:


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah Makers forgot about that stuff mmmmmmm I was told at elk camp one year I went to sleep with a bottle upright between my body in the crook of my arm since someone had the smart idea to throw the stopper in the fire :eyeroll: I wasent about to let that stuff spill over. I was wondering why I woke up that morining with a 3/4 empty bottle of Makers in my grasp.

Makers is usally reserved for when we are in Elk camp


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> If I'm in Canada it's nothing but Molson and Crown. :beer:


Chris, Im with you on the Crown, but where's the love for Labatt BLUE??? *MOLSON????*


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I forgot to mention Cutty Sark and seven if I am trying to be distinguished or something.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Booze - Cap'n Diet. 
Beer - JW Dundee's Honey Lager
Bloody - Dave's Devils Spit


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It all depends on where I am and what I feel like....

Beer....Bud light, Labatt Blue, Blatz, Seirra Nevada Wheat, Amstel Light, PBR, and of course Schmitt's on tap!

Booze: Crown and water, Crown and 7's, Vodka 7's, Limon and 7, Bicardi O and 7, Bloody Marry in the AM, SoCo and 7, Vodka red bulls, Jim Beam and water, Jim Beam and 7, Strip and go naked (vodka, beer, and lemonade).


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Travery said:


> Chris, Im with you on the Crown, but where's the love for Labatt BLUE??? *MOLSON????*


My good friend who grew up in Saskatchewan used to always tell me Labatt Blue was for the old-timers and would give us sh** if we ever ordered one. I tell ya what though, I'll take a Canadian beer over any other most days of the week. The only exception is Fat Tire, NewCastle, Corona, and Red Stripe. 8)

Anyone getting thirsty? :beer: :lol:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I am suprised no one has brought up grain belt?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Let us not forget this jingle:

"From the land of sky blue water, Hamm's the beer refreshing..."

My first beer was a Pfiefer beer from dad's 'worm and beer fridge' out in the garage.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Captin Coke or a Good Budlite


----------



## mallykiller (Mar 28, 2005)

I would have to say premium and bud light.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Honey Weiss if they have it, if not I drink Bud Select.

I do enjoy a good Bloody Mary made with Famous Dave's Devils Spit mix.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

holms,

I figured you would put your vote in for Gluck...or whatever the hell its called. uke: uke:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> If I'm in Canada it's nothing but Molson and Crown.


To wash down the Poutine!!!!

Honey Weiss, Grain Belt Premium, Limon/Diet, Vodka/Soda


----------



## blkbear8 (Feb 23, 2007)

Long Island Iced Tea. Did you know there isn't any *tea* in one?!?!? :lol:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Mixed drink- Barcardi Black with diet coke, twist of lime
When my vagina gets a little dry, I may drink an amaretto stonedsour :lol:

Beers- I like a lot of different ones. Favorite and I cant believe noone mentioned it yet: Killions Red. Had that on tap at the sports bar across the road when I was in AIT for like 4.00 a pitcher. :beer:

Others I like depending on the mood: Corona/lime, Bud Select, Bud, Bud light, Mickeys big mouths, Rolling Rock, Honey Weiss.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Can't beat bloody beers (bud light) or Crown sevens


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> holms,
> 
> I figured you would put your vote in for Gluck...or whatever the hell its called. uke: uke:


I thought I would give that stuff a try. It was awful, almost as bad as Miller Lite.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

holmsvc said:


> It was awful, almost as bad as Miller Lite.


Now those be fighting words! :x


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> holmsvc said:
> 
> 
> > It was awful, almost as bad as Miller Lite.
> ...


Set it up, I got your back.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

PBR me ASAP buddy

:beer:


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

Bull Riding


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

7
7


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

Can't beat a Hairy Buffalo for a good shot! uke:


----------



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

Ron Diaz and coke is pretty great...tastes just like a morgan coke


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Cheapy


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

crown neat, crown&coke, as long as crown is in the glass.
for beer, corona..


----------

